# What's New for Agronomic Weed Control in 2023



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

From Pennstate. One that caught my attention is ProClova. Utilized the same as GrazonNext but NO residual. 








What's New for Agronomic Weed Control in 2023


New herbicide products, label updates, and industry news about weed management are highlighted in the article.




extension.psu.edu


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

It sou good but not released yet-maybe it will be ready for fall use in October 👍


----------

